# Haunted Housewarming



## Ms. Wicked

I've decided that this year, we're going to have a Haunted Housewarming "celebration" on October 31.

It will be an open house for neighborhood families during and after trick or treating. Depending on weather, we'll be set up with food and drinks on the driveway or inside... either way, it will hopefully be a fun, family orientated opportunity for people to enjoy the day/evening. I thought this may work since Halloween is on a Friday - no weekday school night to worry about. 

My MIL will be in town and enjoys cooking so we can do food prep together. I'm just trying to figure out how to style the invites... that's the one area I don't have my head around. Any ideas are welcome. 

Mr. W and I will be the humble hosts, The Undertaker and Grieving Widow... with a sinister twist.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm trying to come up with a poem for the invite...

I'm thinking something along the lines of this (I want it to be relevant to creepiness, a housewarming and be fun/playful):

_Double, double, toil and trouble
fire burn and cauldron bubble

You thought your neighborhood was secure
But we've arrived so don't be sure

Look over your shoulder through the misty murk
Into the shadows where evil lurks

On Halloween we embrace this mire
and assemble all witches and types of vampyre

Spells will be cast and curses revived
Some may never get out alive

Follow the moonlight to the house that glows
and creaks and screams and howls and moans

Join us to celebrate our sinister new dwelling
If you're lucky you'll escape and will only be yelling_


----------



## Spooky1

Ms. Wicked I love the poem. Of course if you have any paranoid neighbors, they may think it's a threat. lol


----------



## Sickie Ickie

yep. LOL


----------



## joker

I like it but it would definately be strange to receive from a new neighbor I didn't or hardly knew. There goes the neighborhood...lol.

You might want to follow it up with Family, Fun and Food House warming Party, yada, yada, yada... or something to that effect.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I guess I'm more at the stage of feeling out the neighbors first by being a bit "bland" as it were in the invitations, then the following year go further with the invites. Once they know who ya are, they know you aren't really a witch (as strange as that may seem.), or really into evil. You would be surprised how fast rumors fly before a person is known.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Hee hee - well, yes, this would only be an internal part of the entire invitation... the cover would have something like "You're Invited to a Haunted Halloween Housewarming Gathering"...

Then you'd open it and it on the left inside, there would be the poem and on the right inside it would have Date: October 31, Time: During and following trick or treating. Mingle with the neighbors, food and drinks for the entire family, etc. I'd also indicate that it's a no-gore, family oriented display...

So it wouldn't be as though people were only receiving the poem.



Sickie Ickie said:


> Once they know who ya are, they know you aren't really a witch.


I'm not? Curse you!


----------



## Lilly

that sounds great 
the whole invite should make them feel welcome

just a thought... since the dh is the undertaker and you're the grieving widow maybe you should do a funeral theme...
saying in lieu of a memorial gift dead flowers accepted
(kinda makes them feel part of the party more)


I laughed when I read this
Somebody's gotta be the neighborhood weirdo; might as well be me. 
cuz that's me for sure.


----------



## sharpobject

I like the whole idea. And even if they're a little cautious - I'm sure once the decorations are in full force - curiosity will overcome them.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

wished I lived a little closer....yes, I would invite myself.


----------



## turtle2778

Kellie I think this is a great idea. I was toying with something along the lines of this myself. I am planning a halloween party the weekend before for "friends" but I wanted to include my neighbors yet didnt know how to say HELLO without being too weird. Are you or your boys delivering these? Or actually mailing them out? I only have a handful of direct neighbors so it wont be too many people stopping by for somehting like that, but then I can get the feedback from them on whether the halloween thing bothers them or not. Not that I care particularly, but at the same time I dont need a problem with them either. I love the idea and plan to steal it THANKS!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Thanks for the feedback!!!!

Jeff, the wine and mushrooms are ready! You're welcome here any time!!!

Mel, I'm probably going to do a combination of both handing out and mailing. I'll hand deliver to our immediate neighbors that we know and to the families in which the boys have friends.

The rest I'll mail; I have the subdivision directory and met lots of folks at a neighbor's 4th of July party (in which Mr. W "broke the ice" by saying I'm a Halloween fanatic and that we are building a coffin...)

If you want to do the housewarming, this is your chance - next year you won't be new any more!


----------



## PeeWeePinson

I would do flyers on orange copy paper, put everything I wanted on there and stick them in mailboxs, hand deliver,etc. Postage too high to mail to a neighborhood. What are you serving everyone? I really liked this idea.


----------



## Death's Door

I think it's a great idea Ms. Wicked. A Halloween House warming sounds like a great opportunity to meet and greet your new neighbors and their children. I love the poem. I hope you get a warm reception from your new neighbors.


----------

